
Introduction to the Python Interpreter, Part 1: Function Objects - luu
http://akaptur.github.io/blog/2013/11/15/introduction-to-the-python-interpreter/
======
jdreaver
This seems like it could be a great series, but maybe the author should wait a
little next time until there is more content to post.

I am currently reading Engineering a Compiler, and I eventually want to build
my own small, interpreted language. Does anyone know of any great resources to
supplement that book that is particular to interpreted languages? Is a
supplement really needed?

~~~
dmunoz
If your goal is to work with an interpreted language, I would leave reading
about compilation until later. This is often how it is taught in university
courses, the first being learning language theory and implementing interpreted
languages, and the second on theory and implementation issues of compiled
languages. Others have already suggested SICP and PLAI, and these are great.
PLAI is in the manner of what the first course would cover, and SICP does a
bit of both. Two more I know of are

Scheme from Scratch [http://michaux.ca/articles/scheme-from-scratch-
introduction](http://michaux.ca/articles/scheme-from-scratch-introduction)

Write Yourself a Scheme in 48 Hours
[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_...](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_Hours)

There was a good video at PyCon US 2013 this year

So you want to write an interpreter? [http://pyvideo.org/video/1694/so-you-
want-to-write-an-interp...](http://pyvideo.org/video/1694/so-you-want-to-
write-an-interpreter)

It gives a forty minute, high level overview of what is done to implement an
interpreted language.

~~~
tel
Write yourself a Scheme is pretty magnificent.

------
cjh_
Part 2 has been posted [http://akaptur.github.io/blog/2013/11/15/introduction-
to-the...](http://akaptur.github.io/blog/2013/11/15/introduction-to-the-
python-interpreter-2/)

But I still feel like both part 1 and part 2 are far too short; even if read
together they provide very little information to digest.

------
StavrosK
Summary: In Python, functions are objects.

Summary of part 2: Function objects have a code attribute.

------
Demiurge
What a cliffhanger.

------
dmotles
Finish pls.

